# RAM Upgrade [Acer Aspire M3201]



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey. I'm going to be as clear as possible if you need more information please do let me know 


________________________
I originally brought this PC around 2Years go from PCWorld, Its called

Acer Aspire M3201:
To get more information go to: http://www.acer.co.uk/ac/en/GB/content/drivers
Choose: Desktop -> Aspire -> Aspire M3201 -> Then the tabs will load up, there you can see drivers, documents(manuals etc)

The motherboard on this is: (according to CPU-Z)
Motherboard
Manufacturer: Acer
Model: RS780HVF
Chipset: AMD 780G Rev. 00
Southbridge: AMD ID439D
LPCIO: ITE IT8718

BIOS:
Brand: American Megatrends Inc.
Version: R01-B2
Date: 08/15/2008

__________

Around 4 months ago I changed my power supply for a Corsair 450W and also installed a new ATI Radeon HD 5750 Graphics card. 

____

I feel that my PC would notice a difference in gaming if i added 2gigs more of ram, currently it has 2gb ram.

In CPU-z it says: 
Type: DDR2, 
Channels: Dual
Size: 2048 MBytes
DC Mode: Ganged
MB Frequency 1599.4MHZ

I was wondering if I could easily add two more gigs of ram memory to help my system perform better when gaming for example playing Blackops, aswell as editing and such.

This is how my BO Ram looks. 









http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4608/dsc00252ct.jpg

So to be clear there are TWO Blue ram slots, which are in use!
And two Yellow Ram slows which are NOT in use!

Therefore which RAM would you recommend me that would work with my motherboard.

Also do you think there will be a noticeable difference once adding 2gb more of ram?


Thanks for your time! :grin:


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Bump, If this is not allowed please let me know.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

For OEM computers like your. Crucial.com is the best place for memory. Run the system scanner and compare prices in your area.

crucial makes the most compatible memory for oem's like dell,hp,acer,etc


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion but unfortunately I live in the UK. 


This was my result: http://www.crucial.com/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=2C146B0E31D926C3


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I saw that you did before i posted. I thought for sure crucial was also outside the U.S.

only UK sites I know are scan. You can try these...
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...(800)-240-pins-non-ecc-unbufferedcas-5-5-5-18


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Crucial has a UK site.
http://www.crucial.com/uk/


----------

